# 19 month old still putting "everything" in his mouth...



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

My DS has always been big on mouthing toys, books...anything really. Putting sand, rocks and dirt in his mouth has been a problem ever since he was capable of doing so. Normal baby behavior...I know.

The thing is, he's still doing it and he's now 19 months old. We go to an early childhood program a couple of times a week, and he has pretty much been banned from the sand table because he keeps eating sand. Even when myself or a teacher is standing right there watching him, he manages to sneak a fistful every now and then. Now that it's a bit warmer, I'm also realizing that the problem has only seemed like less of an issue for the past few months because he's had mittens on his hands every time we've been at the playground. Once the mittens are off, he keeps trying to eat dirt, rocks, sticks and anything else he might find.

Honestly, I haven't worried about it until now. I've just thought he's a bit late in giving up that oral fixation that babies have. Noticing other kids his age, though, I don't see any of them putting stuff in their mouths to that degree.

Three thoughts strike me right off the top of my head. One is that I think I heard somewhere that eating sand, dirt etc. can be a sign of a nutritional deficiency (pica). Second, I think I vaguely remember reading (when studying Special Ed) that some kids can get hung up in certain developmental stages and may need help getting out of it. Third, and probably more likely--it's too early to be worrying about either of the two aforementioned thoughts and I'm being a paranoid mommy.

When should I start being concerned? Anyone know?


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi,

Not an expert as my older kids never put ANYTHING in their mouths







They have sensory issues and never liked chewing or biting. However, my youngest ate sand until she was 2! She knew she wasn't supposed to but she did anyway. I think it is quite normal for your 19 mos old to still be putting inedible things in his mouth...in fact I think it's a good thing! My daughter got quite a few mouthfuls of sand at the park while I was running after my other 2. I thought she'd come down w/something but she was fine. I would not consider this to be pica or any other "deficiency" or condition. Just a baby being a baby








!!


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't have any real advice for you, just wanted to say that my younger dd does it too, and I had the exact same concerns. She's younger though, only 13 months. She has always put everything in her mouth. She's getting to the age that she knows what is food and what's not, I thnk she just likes to explore and see how it tastes/feels in her mouth. She is showing no signs of stopping any time soon, so we have to be so careful with things that fall on the floor. Outside hasn't been a problem yet because it's been cold and she just started walking a few weeks ago, but I'm sure I will be fishing sticks and rocks out of her mouth soon. My older dd rarely put non-edible stuff in her mouth so this does concern me. I think we're being paranoid. Anyway, just wanted to share so you know you're not alone


----------



## floiejo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

My 18 mo dd still does this too. Pretty much everything she comes into contact with will end up in her mouth at least once. In fact most of the kids I know under 2 or so do this. My first dd was actually nuch worse but she finally stopped around 2ish. I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## hibiscusgirl (Jun 30, 2007)

is he teething? my son puts everything in his mouth - he's 12 months & getting 4 molars at once. I think it feels good to put that pressure on his gums to make them stop hurting.


----------



## noodles mom (Apr 28, 2007)

hmmm...my 28 month old has always done this and is still quite fond of eating a wide variety of non food items.--- sand, paper, sticks, string, crayons, soap, lotion, leaves

She has actually gotten sick(upset tummy) a number of times because of this. I wish I had an answer. I'm curious as to what others will say.


----------

